# bleeding feathers?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

One of my runts has a peculiar thing going on with some of his flight feathers. He has one or a few of his long flight feathers on each wing that seemed to have been bleeding before. Im thinking its some kind of parasite? Hes white so it is really easy to see. It almost seems like the feathers cracked or something? Im sure other people have seen this before. Anybody want to help?
Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you post a closeup pic? Do these particular feathers stick out? perhaps he ran into something.....just thinking here...

Have you treated for mites, lice and all sucking parasites?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

pixy,
I just want you to be aware of one possibility, that of dermatitis. The blood may not be coming from the feathers but from the base of the skin. The blood may be running down the feathers but the problem may be at the base. If this is what the case is, the bird would need surgery at a vet who would scrape out all of the infection. I'm not saying this is it but you should at least know about this.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Another couple of things thinking outload....if caged, can he spread wings
w/out touching the sides of the cage? Also, poor nutritrition can cause
an inherent weakness in the feather structure.

fp


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I dont think its coming from the base. I can really clearly see that the blood is coming from the part where the feathers are broken. As with the nutrition, i give the birds the standard blue seal pigeon feed. Is that going to provide them with enough nutrition. 
I will try to post a picture.
i also forgot. the bird isnt caged. it live in the loft and has an aviary!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The bird gets direct sunlight for some portion of the day, correct?

It sure wouldn't hurt to give the birds something like Red Cell a couple of
times a week. Also, are these feathers bleeding in an on-going way, or
did they bleed initially when broken and then stop?

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Blood Quills*

What I will say here comes from the book "FIT TO WIN" written by Dr WIM PETERS is a veterinarian and also races pigeons."Blood quills are feathers where the quill,especially the lower section,remains blood filled for an extended period.The main shaft has a dark purple appearance and bleeds profusely when traumatized. We believe that interruption of adequate dietary intake,resulting in a subsequent delayed growth of the plumage,be it new feathers or molted is the basic cause." So I would say that the bird is not taking in the proper nutrients give the birds a vitamin/ amino acid supplement like VAN-VITAMINO 16500, in the water. .GEORGE


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Your gonna have to sort things out on your end w/the info you are getting.
The concern I have would be regarding something called a 'blood feather'.
Here's a link that you can read on the topic:

http://www.quakerville.com/qic/qbfeathe.asp

Hope the responses here have helped you.

fp


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yea guys, i know what a blood feather is. I learnt this a lonnggggg time ago when i learned how to cut parakeet wings. 
Answering a post above: I picked at the black crust. I dont know why, but i did. Anyways, when the blood came out it didnt really bleed forever; it coagulated pretty fast with a little bit of pressure applied. 
As for the vitamins: I will get on that. I dont want my birds to have some kind of definciency..
Ive seen feathers do this before and im suprised that its caused by vitamin defficiency. Its just weird how they break open like that. 
Thanks!
If anybody has further information, im definately up for suggestions!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pixie, I'm just relieved to know that you are aware of blood feathers as an
issue. Don't forget about the parasite treatments either. You can get
Sevin in a spray format or powder, or a product called Scalex. You have
to treat the bird and the living area as well. It can frequently be a compounded
issue.

fp


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I have mite spray fr the birds and i also have scatt. I will also look into getting some scalex. I can apply that on the feet also. right? for the mites tht can live under the scales on the feet? I have brewers yeast with garlic on hand right now. SHould i give soe of that to him? I know he doesnt need to gain any weight, but its nutritional.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pixy said:


> I have mite spray fr the birds and i also have scatt. I will also look into getting some scalex. I can apply that on the feet also. right? for the mites tht can live under the scales on the feet? I have brewers yeast with garlic on hand right now. SHould i give soe of that to him? I know he doesnt need to gain any weight, but its nutritional.


If you have a mite spray already, that is sufficient....I don't know that there
is anything to be gained by getting a different spray. Definitely use the Scatt,
it will take care of the blood sucking parasites that Treesa mentioned in her 
post. Two drops between the wings on the back on bare skin. For the feet/legs, you can rub them w/oil.

You could give them that as a supplement...just remember that when on antibiotics, not to give Brewers Yeast.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think garlic caps, one a day would definitely be in order for this bird, since it purifies the blood and improves quality of feathering and the powder (not to mention the added nutrition).


----------

